# valve train chatter



## bumlbee (Jun 1, 2013)

I am new to this forum. And glad to be a part of it. If this question has been asked I couldn't find it. I've heard this is normal but this is my first ls motor and gto. I have a 2005 gto with 82000 miles. It has long tube headers and a mild cam. Along with a few other small upgrades. I've noticed that when I start the car and its cold the valve train has very little noise. Mostly injector noise. But after about 5 minutes all the valve will start to chatter. I have had cars with a bad lifter and its not that loud. So I know its probably not that. Unless all of them are bad. Its mostly annoying. I've been told its normal and the headers make it sound louder then thy really are. I'm mostly worried if the oil pump is failing. Or it maybe set up wrong by the shop that installed the cam. I hope you guys can put my mind to ease. I've read a lot of post on here and learned a ton. So what you guys think.


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

if you want it to go away you can buy aftermarket rockers that you can adjust which will tighten things up.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You don't want to "tighten things up". Lifters have specific preload specs. If the preload is wrong you can install the correct length push rod. FWIW without hearing it it's a total guess if something is wrong but my car sounds like a broken sewing machine and it is "normal" for the cam, lifters, etc that I have. A louder exhaust "fixes" a lot of that.


----------

